# Can this feature be implimented?



## IIDX (Sep 15, 2005)

Just give us the option in the temperature monitoring tab to set a warning alarm if the card reaches a certain temp.

This way if we are playing a game and for some reason the card is heating up more than usual, we can hear a charm or alarm or somethign to let us know.

If this is already implimented please tell me, because I looked for it and couldn't find it.


----------



## cRux (Sep 17, 2005)

*Not a bad idea....*

That's not a bad idea really, and definately if you like pushing your card to the it's very edge, it's a good way to maybe prevent it from crashing on you whilst in game....maybe not.  It's a good thought.


----------



## crow (Sep 18, 2005)

Or when it goes over a certain tempurature it sounds an alarm AND lowers clocks?

Optional, of course.


----------



## IIDX (Sep 20, 2005)

That's a great idea. Kind of just like the fan controler that goes up depending on the current temperature, it could either clock down if it got much too hot, or just give you a little warning bell.


----------



## Andy_M (Nov 10, 2005)

*That is what I am looking for!*

I think it is a very good idea. I am using AtiTool to monitor the temperature of the GPU, and I also searched for this function. It would be good to get alerted, when a predefined (by the user) temperature is reached. 
Please W1zzard implement this  feature!

andy


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 10, 2005)

To make it simpler, the function could always be on(If you had it enabled), not just during 3D applications.  That way if you are overclocking and the temperature got higher than something you desired you would get a warning also.  

I don't know if I like the idea of it automatically underclocking in a game though.


----------

